# cytomel



## BILT-BETTER (Jan 28, 2002)

My girl friend has just received some cytomel. What can she expect? How much should she take and how should she cycle it? I heard that it is good for fat loss but, I haven't found a lot of info on it so if some of you could give me the lo-down on the stuff it would really help...................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................Also to everyone that reads this we need more posts on this board it has been slow all of a sudden.


----------



## cornfed (Jan 28, 2002)

She needs to up her protein intake to 2g/lb body wt and take no less than 75g carbs as T3 can be VERY catabolic, but it also carries some mild anabolic properties as well.  JMO and it's not too heavily dosed, but I'd say to take it like this...

5weeks pyramid by the week:
wk 1:12.5mcg/ed 
wk 2: 25 
wk 3: 50 
wk 4: 25 
wk 5: 12.5

Make sure to get a few opinions, especially from women who have used it.

Peace


----------



## BILT-BETTER (Jan 28, 2002)

Thanks that will help me. Also is t3 another name for cytomel or what? What are some pros and cons of the drug and what are your opions about the drug? Anyone???????????????


----------



## cornfed (Jan 28, 2002)

Cytomel is only a brand name for the substance.  

Pros:
like turning your metabolism on overdrive 

Cons:
can eat your muscle like crazy and if taken for more than 5-6wks you can screw your receptors to the point of being completely dependant for life.

Peace


----------



## kotam (Jan 28, 2002)

I don't understand when you say it can screw up your receptors. Which receptors are you talking about?

Cytomel is a brand name. liothyronine is the generic name, also known as T3.

Commonly prescribed for hypothyroidism, a condition where the thyroid gland does not produce enough thyroid hormone. Without this hormone, the body cannot function properly, resulting in poor growth, slow speech, lack of energy, weight gain, hair loss, dry thick skin, and increased sensitivity to cold. When taken correctly, liothyronine reverses these symptoms. 

When taken in normal humans, it causes the body's metabolism to speed up, thus buring fat and muscle. Thus the belief that it is anti-anabolic.

As far as tolerance, as with any other exogeneous source of hormones, the body will adapt to maintain a natural level of T3 in the bloodstream. The body's own thyroid will shut down as a result in the increase in T3 circulating in the bloodstream. Typically, the maximum time that you should take this drug is 4 weeks. After that, the body's own thyroid will stop producing.

Unlike the testes in the male, the thyroid gland may not start producing the hormone upon cessation of the drug. In the event that it does, there is a lag time between your body's own production and the time that you stop. So your metabolism is basically at a standstill. That is why you see so many fitness chicks blow up after a contest.

It is best to taper off if you decided to use this. I do not see any benefit in tapering into it. Also, I would not exceed 50mcg (micrograms, NOT milligrams) per day. 

There is another form of the thyroid hormone, T4, which is safer but less metabolically active. The body has to convert T4 into t3 before it has any affect on the body. 

Remember, each individual is different, and what works for one may not work or react totally different in another individual.

Hope this helps


----------



## gopro (Jan 29, 2002)

All drugs can come with a price and some risk. T3 used correctly can be a great aid to weight loss. Used incorrectly, or by a sensitive individual, it can screw up your own thyroid and give you a problem fighting fat for a long time or even for life. Use it in small amounts...pyramid correctly...don't use for very long...and combine with weight training and a high protein diet...and the pros will probably outweigh the cons.


----------



## fitgal (May 26, 2005)

hi..im recently on a cycle of T-3 cytomel..and have not seen any weightloss whats so ever..very upsetting  what am i doing wrong...i pyramided it up and now coming down... still nothing! could someone help??


----------



## LAM (May 26, 2005)

fitgal said:
			
		

> hi..im recently on a cycle of T-3 cytomel..and have not seen any weightloss whats so ever..very upsetting  what am i doing wrong...i pyramided it up and now coming down... still nothing! could someone help??



where was the T3 from ? what dosages where you using ? how is your diet ?


----------



## Pirate! (May 26, 2005)

No need to taper off, IMO. Cornfed was wrong about almost everything in his previous posts in this thread.


----------



## Stu (May 27, 2005)

how long was you cycle?


----------



## yuyi (May 27, 2005)

I heard that I should run T3 with my test cycle, I need to find out what dosage should I take and when, as it says you can exceed the 4 weeks using it I don't want to mess up with my thyroids.

My body fat is about 15 or 16 % I don't want to gain more fat and I need to run my test and keep my Bf down.

thanks!!!


----------



## LAM (May 27, 2005)

yuyi said:
			
		

> I heard that I should run T3 with my test cycle, I need to find out what dosage should I take and when, as it says you can exceed the 4 weeks using it I don't want to mess up with my thyroids.
> 
> My body fat is about 15 or 16 % I don't want to gain more fat and I need to run my test and keep my Bf down.
> 
> thanks!!!



run 50 mcg/ED the entire cycle.  no need to taper off at the end


----------



## yuyi (May 27, 2005)

excuse my ignorance, but what is "taper off"

thanks Lam


----------



## Mudge (May 27, 2005)

Without pulling calories dont expect hardly any weight loss. I have a female friend who had to go high on the doses for it to work well for her, she is lighter than me and she used more.


----------



## BronzeGuy (May 27, 2005)

SHIT, people!!!

What the hell are you doing taking T3???

That's powerful crap.  I know.  I've had thyroid cancer, and have had to use T3 when I go hypo (off of thyroid entirely for scans).

Fucking with your thyroid can (will) fuck with your mind.  It's NOT worth it.  If you want to take supplements that rev up your TSH (thyroid stimulating hormone), great, and get your T3 & T4 naturally.

As for how it works and where it comes from...  I wish I didn't know this crap...  Basically your thyroid produces 80% T4 and 20% T3 directly.  The T3 is used directly as is, and the T4 has some direct effect, but is metabolized into T3 slowly and then used.  Typically those of us who do not have a thyroid will be exclusively on T4 (except when we have to go hypo or for some special reason).  T3 is VERY fast acting.  When I was on it, I would take it... about 45 min later I would feel energized for about 4 hours and then start to wind down.  After 8 hrs would pass, I would take my next dose, and so on.

Don't fuck with T3 unless you HAVE to.  This is ESPECIALLY true for women.  Women are much more susceptible for endocrine cancer (I'm a guy, but I guess I was lucky, or something).  Your endocrine system is a massively complex feed-back control system, and when you monkey with one part it propagates back up the system.  You risk turning off your thyroid and not having it come back on, or turning off the part of your pituitary gland that produces TSH, and not having IT turn back on.  All of that in addition to whatever direct impact going hyper-thyroid might do.  Believe me, it WILL have some psychological effects if you're on it for long.

Ignore me if you want... I've only had cancer twice and gotten a MS degree in aerospace engineering studying control systems...  I *might* be wrong.


----------



## Pirate! (May 27, 2005)

> it WILL have some psychological effects if you're on it for long.


 What kind of psychological effects?


----------



## BronzeGuy (May 27, 2005)

you can get giddy, aggressive, anxious, etc. when you're up.  You can get depressed or even paranoid when you come down.  If you're cycling on T3, people might think you're bi-polar  (up - down - up - down...)  Yes, it DOES act that fast.

In my experience, I knew something was up with my thyroid when, in addition to falling asleep in EVERY meeting I had to go to, I started getting paranoid and depressed.  Shit that I KNEW was true, I didn't believe.  If you're thyroid goes low for a long time, you can drift into into dimensia.

The point is that almost EVERY major system in your body is effected in some way by thyroid hormone.


----------



## LAM (May 27, 2005)

yuyi said:
			
		

> excuse my ignorance, but what is "taper off"
> 
> thanks Lam



look at the previous post by cornfed.


----------



## LAM (May 27, 2005)

BronzeGuy said:
			
		

> I've only had cancer twice and gotten a MS degree in aerospace engineering studying control systems...  I *might* be wrong.



you have genetic predispostion.  if a person has a healthy thyroid there is no problem.  tons of medical research to back that up. but yes it is dangerous for woman to mess with T3.

I have a double masters and  have done about 20,000 hours of research just on nutrition and supplementation for this sport I "might" not be wrong..


----------



## BronzeGuy (May 27, 2005)

I wouldn't dream of "ordering" anybody to do or not do something that they determine to be in their own best interest.  Nevertheless, I believe that fucking with T3 to be an unreasonably unwise thing to do.

T3 is an exceptionally powerful hormone, and the downside is much more significant than most folks, even well educated ones, want to acknowledge.  Whether we are talking about cancer or any other dramatic biological issue, we are talking about statistics.  So, yes, chances are *most* people can safely take T3 for a while, but it's a subsntantially more dangerous game to play than you want to admit.

As one of my doctors put it with cancer... you can talk about chances like 1 in 100,000 or 1 in 1,000,000, but it always comes down to 50/50... either YOU have it or you don't, and it doesn't matter at all whether anyone else gets it.

As far as genetic predisposition goes:  Perhaps you're right.  I can tell you this with substantial certainty, my second cancer was caused by the cure for my first one, as was the problem I currently have (and will probably have for the rest of my life) with low calcium.  It might be comforting to think, "oh, his genetics screwed him over, therefore I'm safe."  But my personal history attests to the fact that sometimes shit happens (nobody knows what causes the first type of cancer I had... genetics or environment) and then it snowballs on ya.

All that aside, I do appreciate your confirmation that T3 is especially dangerous for women.  If any women are reading this, the reason (over-simplified, I know) is related to the fact that your bodies cycle a bunch of hormones every month, and as with any system, constant cycling fatigues the active parts and increases the probability that something will break.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 16, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> you have genetic predispostion. if a person has a healthy thyroid there is no problem. tons of medical research to back that up. but yes it is dangerous for woman to mess with T3.
> 
> I have a double masters and have done about 20,000 hours of research just on nutrition and supplementation for this sport I "might" not be wrong..


We all knew you to be one smart sob and now we know the reason behind it. May i call you Dr. LAM..............See you in Aug


----------



## brogers (Jun 16, 2005)

I've seen studies where people were on T3 for years beacuse of a misdiagnosis then came off and their thyroid was back to normal in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 16, 2005)

brogers said:
			
		

> I've seen studies where people were on T3 for years beacuse of a misdiagnosis then came off and their thyroid was back to normal in about 2 weeks.


Heck this is good to know and proves LAM's point


----------



## funkdocta (Jun 27, 2005)

Love the way everyone thinks they are an expert coz they read some bullshit thread or article on the net somewhere. 

 I ran a 6 week course of T3 & Clen. I lost 7lbs in fat and no muscle loss (to the eye anyway). I believe the more body fat you have the less muscle you will lose. If your below 15% then wth are you taking T3 for?  unless you are a pro bb.

 My diet was not too good and I believe if I followed a nice clean diet I would have lost more. I often treated myself to a bbq, KFC and a few pints of guiness. 

 As with any drug you should read up on T3 first. Once you know the risks and how to administer the drug you should be fine.


----------

